# Indoor cats



## Jennifer Court (May 31, 2016)

Hi everyone 

We provide window screens at competitive prices. Our screens allow you to have your windows open and fresh air coming in whilst keeping your cats safe. We also offer advice and suggestions for those considering a new kitten or adopting an indoor cat. 

Monthly offers available for more than 2 screens ordered. 

Please get in touch with any questions


----------



## BestForCats (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi there, could you suggest anything that could fit over a sliding door? We've got friends with a juliet balcony who can't currently open for fear of the cats getzingstuck outside. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Jennifer Court said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> We provide window screens at competitive prices. Our screens allow you to have your windows open and fresh air coming in whilst keeping your cats safe. We also offer advice and suggestions for those considering a new kitten or adopting an indoor cat.
> 
> ...


Do you have a website I could look at? Thanks


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

I believe Jennifer is from Cataire. I ordered some of their screens last year and they are fab! I'll have to take some pics of them up but they are very discrete and blend in really well with the white PVC frames.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I think that company Cataire was linked to on the protectapet FB page the other day, had a look and the website is quite poor couldn't even see a proper description or photos of the product


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Just had a look at the website and agree with Cookieandme, it is poor with no description of the items. It put me off from bothering to go further.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If anyone wants screens, I now make them. Please have a look at my Screenscape page on Facebook for pictures. I'm planning to get a website up very soon. Just need someone to do it for me.


----------

